# Distributing weight...



## Golferguy (Oct 24, 2006)

How do you distribute your weight properly on your backswing? I've been trying different stances and movements. How do you make a proper transition from backswing to downswing? I know It doesn't matter how well I've managed to position my weight in my backswing. I want to know if anyone has any tips for making a proper transition from your backswing...to your downswing...so you're not coming over the top.


----------



## ess32 (Oct 21, 2006)

Try putting a wooden wedge under the outside of your back heel. This will help to position the weight on the ball of your back foot for the back swing. Then it also helps you shift the weight back forward to the lead foot rather than falling back. Hope this helps.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

If you keep your head from moving at all and swing back so your left shoulder is under your chin, you should have proper balance.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

Just rotate, and finish in a balanced position with 90% of your weight on your left foot, for righties. The transition is similar to throwing a ball or shooting a hockey puck. think about that


----------



## DivotHead (Sep 26, 2006)

Pick out a tour player that you like that has approximately your same body height and weight and try to copy his swing.


----------



## Golferguy (Oct 24, 2006)

I really appreciate all of these great tips. I especially like advice that DivotHead gave. I'll put all of these into effect immediately.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

If your going to copy someone's swing make sure you have similar physical capabilities as them, not just body type. For example, few people that look like John Daly are as flexible as him, and an even smaller population have the ability to lag the club with their wrists to the degree Sergio Garcia does. Pick a swing that requires no special physical attributes that you don't have. The reason these swings work for these players is because of their physical capabilities that allow them to consistantly perform the swing, that's why these guys are opn tour, because their swing perfectly fits their abilities.


----------

